
More Reasons to Choose Apache Pulsar over Kafka - ekoutanov
https://kafkaesque.io/5-more-reasons-to-choose-apache-pulsar-over-kafka/
======
ekoutanov
There's also a Reddit conversation going on a similar topic
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apachekafka/comments/dvodn9/swap_ap...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apachekafka/comments/dvodn9/swap_apache_kafka_out_for_pulsar_with_zero_code/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share)

